# Where DN



## Froma (Jul 27, 2009)

In DOS we may use DN(DosNavigator).
Does the FreeBSD have something similar DosNavigator?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like misc/mc to me.


----------

